# Being lean is everything



## Amnesia (Jan 28, 2020)

Tonight I ran into a girl I had a ONS with 8 months ago. She didn't recognize me at first because in her words I had lost a ton of weight. I am only 8 pounds less than when we first hooked up and I wasnt fat by any means, had like a 4 pack with very faded lower abs and even the first time we hooked up she commented on how in shape and she loved my body.

But tonight shes like holy shit did u take up meth or somrthing, your face is so much more chiseled and she kept trying to take my shirt off when we were all hanging around her friends.


Bottom line is you might think you are lean or "in shape" buy you're not, YOURE NOT ANYWHERE CLOSE to YOUR MAX POTENTIAL UNLESS YOU LOOK CLOSE TO A STARVING CONCENTRATION CAMP VICTIM


Even if you think you are gl but not 8 percent BF kill urself, stop eating faggot youre fat af. This as motivated me to lose even more weight, shit I cant believe how fat I am rn fucking hell


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 28, 2020)

good bone projection will still show at like 15-17% bf , leanmaxxing is kind of a cope to an extent.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 28, 2020)

lefort


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Jan 28, 2020)

How many calories do you eat per day to stay lean


----------



## LordGodcat (Jan 28, 2020)

Im going on a 3 day water fast tomorrow


----------



## Mayorga (Jan 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Even if you think you are gl but not 8 percent BF kill urself


legit 8% BF is near-competition level. staying that lean year-round will make you feel like dogshit, 12-13% is perfect for most.


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tonight I ran into a girl I had a ONS with 8 months ago. She didn't recognize me at first because in her words I had lost a ton of weight. I am only 8 pounds less than when we first hooked up and I wasnt fat by any means, had like a 4 pack with very faded lower abs and even the first time we hooked up she commented on how in shape and she loved my body.
> 
> But tonight shes like holy shit did u take up meth or somrthing, your face is so much more chiseled and she kept trying to take my shirt off when we were all hanging around her friends.
> 
> ...







Facts if you’re bloated you’re sexless


----------



## DidntRead (Jan 28, 2020)

All my fat is stored at my belly
Time to do cardio everyday


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 28, 2020)

If ur boneless to begin with then ur going to look even more disgusting with a death face


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 28, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> If ur boneless to begin with then ur going to look even more disgusting with a death face


Ofc but this is aimed towards actual humans


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 28, 2020)

Too low bf% will only hurt your looks. You'll get what is called a runners face.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 28, 2020)

DidntRead said:


> All my fat is stored at my belly
> Time to do cardio everyday


Sauna is great. You'll have insane collagen and lose excess bf% in the process. Fuck cardio, I instead sauna every day.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 28, 2020)

Brutal,I can't stop eating,I'm only like 5kgs of having a six pack but I'm too weak.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 28, 2020)

Too$hort said:


> good bone projection will still show at like 15-17% bf , leanmaxxing is kind of a cope to an extent.


cope as fuar kent. 8% bf or death


----------



## .👽. (Jan 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tonight I ran into a girl I had a ONS with 8 months ago. She didn't recognize me at first because in her words I had lost a ton of weight. I am only 8 pounds less than when we first hooked up and I wasnt fat by any means, had like a 4 pack with very faded lower abs and even the first time we hooked up she commented on how in shape and she loved my body.
> 
> But tonight shes like holy shit did u take up meth or somrthing, your face is so much more chiseled and she kept trying to take my shirt off when we were all hanging around her friends.
> 
> ...


Fak off bro nothing can stop me from eating like a pig


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 28, 2020)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> cope as fuar kent. 8% bf or death



have fun trying to maintain 8% year round, that's stage-ready contest lean-ness.

keep coping.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 28, 2020)

Too$hort said:


> have fun trying to maintain 8% year round, that's stage-ready contest lean-ness.
> 
> keep coping.


stage is 4-6% lol u can maintain 9-11% year round eating whatever u want if u are part of gang steroids and have good genetics. i can eat 7kcal of junk food every day and not go over 14% no matter how hard i try. i usually stay between 10-12%


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 28, 2020)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> stage is 4-6% lol u can maintain 9-11% year round eating whatever u want if u are part of gang steroids and have good genetics. i can eat 7kcal of junk food every day and not go over 14% no matter how hard i try. i usually stay between 10-12%



steroids don't break the law of thermodynamics unless you're taking tren which has extreme nutrient partitioning effects. for the most part maintaining leanness and eating patterns all come down to genetics/body type and more so habits for the latter. a lot of people think they eat alot of calories when they dont track but in reality have 1-2 small meals but then gorge a massive meal when it really just adds up to their maintanece if they arent moving weight.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 28, 2020)

Should teencels have sub 10% bodyfat? 
Is 10-12% not enough?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 28, 2020)

My main point is that you cant tell the difference in ur face from weight loss the way others do. U might not think a few pounds makes a difference when it can be life changing for ur FACIAL aesthetics


----------



## Zyros (Jan 28, 2020)

this is whats so cruel, brutal and unforgiving for males, being lean is not enough even if as you said you arent by any means fat. The very last stages of getting extremely lean mean actually more than the much bigger window of going to somewhat chubby to lean.

Meanwhile fat acceptance and body positivity is all about women, when men have astronimically harsher bodyfat/leanness requirements. Makes me rage.


Amnesia said:


> My main point is that you cant tell the difference in ur face from weight loss the way others do. U might not think a few pounds makes a difference when it can be life changing for ur FACIAL aesthetics


had some normie asked if I had shaven after my weight loss, that I looked better. I had been clean shaven for more than 5-6 years lmao.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 28, 2020)

For most guys 10-12 percent looks the best. Some people rare minority look best at 8. For most people being lean is what people should strive for if you want to looksmax. Extreme shredded kinda looks unhealthy. Most people who looksmax never get to extreme leanesss where they look ill.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Fak off bro nothing can stop me from eating like a pig


Over for foodaddictcels


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 28, 2020)

*8% or death*


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 28, 2020)

Too$hort said:


> good bone projection will still show at like 15-17% bf , leanmaxxing is kind of a cope to an extent.


This, any good looking person will still look good with a bodyfat in the teens. 8% is gonna make you look so small and weak unless youve got a load of muscle or are on gear, I think 12-15% is a good goal for most people. Obviously going from like 30% to 15% will make a massive difference to how you look but below about 15% or so the chnages are quite negligible


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> stage is 4-6% lol u can maintain 9-11% year round eating whatever u want if u are part of gang steroids and have good genetics. i can eat 7kcal of junk food every day and not go over 14% no matter how hard i try. i usually stay between 10-12%


you do not eat 7kcals a day and stay at 14% bodyfat im calling complete and utter fucking bullshit on that mate, unless youre a fucking triathlete or some shit that does 4 hours cardio everyday which youre not so youre chatting shit mate


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 28, 2020)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> This, any good looking person will still look good with a bodyfat in the teens. 8% is gonna make you look so small and weak unless youve got a load of muscle or are on gear, I think 12-15% is a good goal for most people. Obviously going from like 30% to 15% will make a massive difference to how you look but below about 15% or so the chnages are quite negligible
> 
> you do not eat 7kcals a day and stay at 14% bodyfat im calling complete and utter fucking bullshit on that mate, unless youre a fucking triathlete or some shit that does 4 hours cardio everyday which youre not so youre chatting shit mate



the leanmaxxing (I call it Auschwitz maxing) cope here is rampid. I dont see the point in trying to chase something you don't have a.k.a say realtively lean and healthy at 13-15% and trying to shred down to 8% when you can just lean bulk and add 15 lbs to ur frame which is guaranteed to make a massive difference in your overall perception.


also im pretty sure that zyzzreincarnate guy is ur typical sarms kiddy. jfl at thinking u can eat 7k on a cycle of test youll be bloated as fuck with HBP and heart racing 24/7


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tonight I ran into a girl I had a ONS with 8 months ago. She didn't recognize me at first because in her words I had lost a ton of weight. I am only 8 pounds less than when we first hooked up and I wasnt fat by any means, had like a 4 pack with very faded lower abs and even the first time we hooked up she commented on how in shape and she loved my body.
> 
> But tonight shes like holy shit did u take up meth or somrthing, your face is so much more chiseled and she kept trying to take my shirt off when we were all hanging around her friends.
> 
> ...


holy fuck brah
i have think about it, i've had a similar experience like had people commenting on my face one time when I was eating very little.

how did u get that lean ??


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 28, 2020)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> This, any good looking person will still look good with a bodyfat in the teens. 8% is gonna make you look so small and weak unless youve got a load of muscle or are on gear, I think 12-15% is a good goal for most people. Obviously going from like 30% to 15% will make a massive difference to how you look but below about 15% or so the chnages are quite negligible
> 
> you do not eat 7kcals a day and stay at 14% bodyfat im calling complete and utter fucking bullshit on that mate, unless youre a fucking triathlete or some shit that does 4 hours cardio everyday which youre not so youre chatting shit mate


Some guy on YouTube said hes about 25 percent bodyfat on left what do you think? He has abs still. But abs doesnt mean lean.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 28, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Some guy on YouTube said hes about 25 percent bodyfat on left what do you think? He has abs still. But abs doesnt mean lean.


Id say pushing 25, probably 22-25 range, then 7-8 on the right, he doesnt really have abs, theres the outline of the abdominal muscles becasue hes got a well developed core but theres no cuts to speak of


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 28, 2020)

If bodyfat affects your face so much at lets say 18% you have another problem called shit genetics and weak facial bones


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Sauna is great. You'll have insane collagen and lose excess bf% in the process. Fuck cardio, I instead sauna every day.


Could you go for a steam room instead of sauna?


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 28, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> Could you go for a steam room instead of sauna?


Yeah if you sweat alot.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2020)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> This, any good looking person will still look good with a bodyfat in the teens. * 8% is gonna make you look so small and weak* unless youve got a load of muscle or are on gear, I think 12-15% is a good goal for most people. Obviously going from like 30% to 15% will make a massive difference to how you look but below about 15% or so the chnages are quite negligible




This is why there's this tendency for ppl, even in PSL forums, to call male models "twinks" when they are actually huge. It's just cause they are so damn lean there 's an illusion that they are smaller than they really are. You look at a shirtless pic of Chico and you're like wow he's a weakling twink when you then put a clothed pic of him in a group of ppl and he's a giant. Lean is so important for facial looks


----------



## ibetucnt (Jan 30, 2020)

this only works if you have face bones and a good frame


----------



## tongue (Jan 30, 2020)

Good rule of thumb to know if you're lean enough is if your abs show clearly in worst possible lighting (ie. no coping with overhead orangeish light). If then your bones still don't show, you're subhuman for sure.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is why there's this tendency for ppl, even in PSL forums, to call male models "twinks" when they are actually huge. It's just cause they are so damn lean there 's an illusion that they are smaller than they really are. You look at a shirtless pic of Chico and you're like wow he's a weakling twink when you then put a clothed pic of him in a group of ppl and he's a giant. Lean is so important for facial looks


people here arent male models with top tier frames and height, personally id rather be around 12-15% and actually look big in clothes as in have my arms and chest filling out a t shirt than go down to 8% and be DYEL in clothes


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is why there's this tendency for ppl, even in PSL forums, to call male models "twinks" when they are actually huge. It's just cause they are so damn lean there 's an illusion that they are smaller than they really are. You look at a shirtless pic of Chico and you're like wow he's a weakling twink when you then put a clothed pic of him in a group of ppl and he's a giant. Lean is so important for facial looks


Many male models are not 8 percent lol


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 30, 2020)

Hunger is death


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Many male models are not 8 percent lol


Certainly not 8 but they are very lean by all standards


Saranghae said:


> Hunger is death


Hunger is ascension


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Certainly not 8 but they are very lean by all standards


Being lean is important. But being extreme lean like 7 8 percent is not good for most people imo. If your 10-13 percent thats ideal for facial aesthetics. But most people who looksmax never get to extreme levels of leaness


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 30, 2020)

Why are u bluepilling people. You could be 25% bodyfat and still be a slayer. Most people on here could be in auswitz and still look fat in the face.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Why are u bluepilling people. You could be 25% bodyfat and still be a slayer. Most people on here could be in auswitz and still look fat in the face.



Losing bf and getting rlly lean made way more of a difference than any surgery I had in terms of getting IOIs


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Losing bf and getting rlly lean made way more of a difference than any surgery I had in terms of getting IOIs


What surgeries have you had?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 30, 2020)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> stage is 4-6% lol u can maintain 9-11% year round eating whatever u want if u are part of gang steroids and have good genetics. i can eat 7kcal of junk food every day and not go over 14% no matter how hard i try. i usually stay between 10-12%


Damn maybe I join gang steroids then


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Jan 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Tonight I ran into a girl I had a ONS with 8 months ago. She didn't recognize me at first because in her words I had lost a ton of weight. I am only 8 pounds less than when we first hooked up and I wasnt fat by any means, had like a 4 pack with very faded lower abs and even the first time we hooked up she commented on how in shape and she loved my body.
> 
> But tonight shes like holy shit did u take up meth or somrthing, your face is so much more chiseled and she kept trying to take my shirt off when we were all hanging around her friends.
> 
> ...


What do you do diet/lift wise brah, I have great frame but can’t leanmaxx for my life


----------



## court monarch777 (Feb 20, 2021)

a friend who was 12-13% caught the corona virus, lost about 10 libras (probably 8-10%). I found him today, when he says something and moves his mouth, you can see the sunken boxexas line moving lol


----------



## court monarch777 (Feb 20, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> a friend who was 12-13% caught the corona virus, lost about 10 libras (probably 8-10%). I found him today, when he says something and moves his mouth, you can see the sunken boxexas line moving lol


 it was exactly like that


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Tonight I ran into a girl I had a ONS with 8 months ago. She didn't recognize me at first because in her words I had lost a ton of weight. I am only 8 pounds less than when we first hooked up and I wasnt fat by any means, had like a 4 pack with very faded lower abs and even the first time we hooked up she commented on how in shape and she loved my body.
> 
> But tonight shes like holy shit did u take up meth or somrthing, your face is so much more chiseled and she kept trying to take my shirt off when we were all hanging around her friends.
> 
> ...


Vert based 
Im 35 % bodyfat and im losing weight to hit 7 %


----------

